# A couple of new Natt piccy's



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey all,
I was bored, so I decided to shoot some pics of my reds. They've become a bit underappreciated since Manny move in, so I thought it was time to devote a thread to my 5-pack.
The pics are a bit blurry due to a longer exposure time, but show their true colors pretty accurately. I avoid flash light as much as possible, because it really messes up their colors, even though the pics are more crisp.

Anyways, enjoy








































































*_edit_*
Image links fixed...


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

no worky


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice healthy fish.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

nice fishies


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Too blurry, they suck









Kidding of course. Nice fish, I like the really pronounced lower jaw on the last picture, it's a cool look


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice fich :nod:


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

now those are reds. fat, colorful, and lower jaws thicker than hockey pucks.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice P's


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice fish. and setup


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dutchfrompredator said:


> lower jaws thicker than hockey pucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i like that /\

looks like a nice pack man, they must of not wanted to sit still long enough for a nice picture though


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome colouration on your rbps Jonas







It looks like they get along very well (no fin nips that I can see)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for all your kind words, guys









They get along great indeed - a few minor nips and scratches is the worst that happened in more than 12 months, so it seems like they are a well-adjusted bunch.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice looking reds Judaaazzz


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

can;t complaine about them p's!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice shoal there Jonas. What size are they now?


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

nice reds


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Nice shoal reds Judazzz , beautuful coloration and healty


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Too blurry, they suck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























GREAT PICS


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Those P's are just SWEET, great job on that one


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Great Looking P's Judazzz


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice reds.I got a 5-pack to.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Jonas they look awesome bro. Why don't you ever give a full tank shot??? Please post a full tank shot of your sweet beasts so I can see how they roll.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Good as always Jonas!!!









p.s.how you are doing with your new camera?I have the same and i am having some trouble while taking pics.....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are some stunning reds as always


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you guys
















News Flash: the runt of the batch (the smallest and skinniest dude of the pack, of which I thought he might be killed one day) has teamed up with the largest one of the shoal: the little dude is the only one who is allowed to enter the big guy's domain (ie. the right side of the tank).
Clever little guy :einstein:

Jim: I'm slowly making progress, but it's pretty damn hard to find a good compromise between blurryness and light intensity (flash vs. exposure time).

Scott: I've never measured them, but I guesstimate they are between 7,5 and 9" in size.

Joe: all right, here's a full tank shot...
Now quit nagging!

















View attachment 45621


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

nice p's you got there.









how long did it take for them to get to that size?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice jonas...look good


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

SWEET SETUP


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

long time no see the reds!
Very nice of course!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

TheSaint said:


> nice p's you got there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got them in July 2002, so it took me about 2,5 years to get them like this.

Thanks for your compliments once again, guys


----------

